# Montgomery County NWTF Banquet-Thursday August 16th



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The NWTF Montgomery County Chapter 2nd Annual Banquet will be held this coming Thursday at the Lone Star Convention Center-Bluebonnet Ballroom, 9055 Airport Road, Conroe.

Our inaugural banquet last year (the day before Harvey hit) was a great success, earning the award of "Best 1st Banquet" at the NWTF Convention in Nashville. This year we are striving to be one of the top 10 overall banquets in the nation. Thanks to a tremendous outpouring of support from MANY sponsors, we are well on our way to achieving that goal! With over *60 guns* up for grabs and *hundreds *of other items to win, it will be an exciting evening for all!!

We are already close to capacity in the 22,000 sq. ft. facility, but still have a limited number of seats available. Come join us for fun night of games, raffles, auctions, all you can eat dinner, and some GREAT surprises!!

Tickets can be purchased online at:

http://www.nwtf.org/events

More details about the event and the Montgomery County Chapter are found at:

http://www.facebook.com/MontcoTxNWTF/


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Just confirmed today...our great friends and sponsors at Texas Fish and Game magazine are going to give every person that attends our banquet and fills out a ticket a print AND digital one year subscription to TF&G magazine. That's a $24.95 value for all that attend!

Add that to the all you can eat catfish/shrimp dinner with beverages and a bunch of great door prizes and giveaways equals a lot of value for just the cost of admission!!


----------

